# A Question for Todd Johnson about the AMNPS



## rabbithutch (Jul 8, 2012)

Have you run any experiments to see how much heat the AMNPS puts out?  I wouldn't expect to find that it produces the same heat in all conditions, but it would really be interesting to know what ranges of temps one could expect under different circumstances.  For example, could it be used in a mini-WSM to cold smoke cheese or would it get too hot?

Hhave you run any experiments - and have any recommendations about - using the AMNPS with a mini-WSM?  What about kettle grills?  WSMs?

Most of the posts I've read are about using the AMNPS in an MES.  I bought mine to use in the MES40 and it works great.  Since then, I've stumbled into the mini-WSM and even found a $25 Weber OTG.  I tried the AMNPS in the mini-WSM but didn't get the results I wanted.  I will continue experimenting with different configurations of fire and heat sink, but so far it seems that the AMNPS doesn't work as well in this smoker.

Because this is your baby, I wondered if you have run trials or found answers by dealing with customer questions.  It sure would be nice to see a wiki on how to get the most out of the AMNPS in different usage configurations.  If you've already done one, please rub my nose in it and pass me the link along with the humble pie!


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 8, 2012)

I know you were looking for Todd to answer, but I don't mind chiming in with my experience. I have used the AMNPS and the AMNTS in my plywood smoker and a UDS. I saw virtually no temperature change over ambient in the plywood smoker which has a lot of volume. The UDS we saw a 5* temperature difference.


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 8, 2012)

In my GOSM Widebody I noticed an increase by only 5* while cold smoking cheese with ambient temp of about 75* and in the shade and only one end of a row burning.

You could try doing a dry run and measure temps so you know just how it will act in your smoker.


----------

